# Morel point source in kicks or midway up door?



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

I have decided that I will be using 2 of these in my car run active from a 4 channel. These are appealing to me for TA purposes and simplicity of install and fabrication, especially in my car which is full of tight spaces, large interior pieces, and shallow doors and pillars. They require 0.1 cubic feet sealed, and by my calculations a stack fab mdf cylinder of that volume with polyfill and the speaker would only have to be 4 or so inches tall. So now that I have the speakers and enclosures figured out, would I be better off putting them in the kicks or about halfway up the door? 90 percent of the time it is just me in the car, so I'm not too concerned with leg interference in a kick panel setup.


----------



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## RaymondOliver (May 20, 2021)

I didn't use this one yet. But it looks good as usual. Carry on!


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

It seems to me that the more on axis the better in this case to capitalize on the nature of that speaker....so kicks.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

I vote kicks if you can get them a little more on axis.


----------

